# Need Traditional Wood Glue Recipe



## applebuilder (May 12, 2009)

I need an all natural glue that doesn't contain animal products (i.e. hyde or rabbit glue). It really doesn't have to be traditional, as long as it works. I've spent hours on google so any pointers you guys can give will be of great help, thanks.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

animal byproduct glue it the traditional glue used in woodworking.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Confusing post*



applebuilder;91622[B said:


> ]I need an all natural glue[/b] that doesn't contain *animal products* (i.e. hyde or rabbit glue). *It really doesn't* *have to be traditional,* as long as it works. I've spent hours on google so any pointers you guys can give will be of great help, thanks.


What do you mean by traditional?
AS was posted above a hide glue is made from natural products and is as old/ traditional as you can get.
Casein is a animal by-product, milk, if I recall correctly?
http://www.chymist.com/Glue%20from%20Milk.pdf
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1604133/how_to_make_glue_from_milk_the_kitchen.html
Elmer's white glue, made from milk products, traditionally used for years in woodworking has transformed into yellow glue and Titebond is the most commonly available.
It would be most helpful when posting a question to describe the application/type of wood in this case, and end use/environment in this case..:yes: bill


----------



## applebuilder (May 12, 2009)

The wood glue is intended for general furniture joinery (both indoor and outdoor). I should have been more specific, animal byproducts like milk are fine but collagen is not. So vegetarian, not vegan, so to speak. Casein glue may fit the bill perfectly, do you have any resources on making it? Thanks


----------



## applebuilder (May 12, 2009)

oops, didn't see the links, thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another link*

http://typesofglue.com/ I don't know what you "googled" for hours but these searches took me all of 5 minutes, including copying and pasting the links.:yes: bill


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

> The wood glue is intended for general furniture joinery (both indoor and outdoor).


Why not just use one of the several flavors of Titebond? (I don't know which one offhand is more suitable for outdoor use). Personally I use Elmer's carpenters glue. While I'm sure there are folks here that frown on Elmers, it has done just fine for me and has not given me any reason to consider buying something different.

too each his own, I'm just really curious as to the "why" of the question more than anything.


----------

